

Ask HN: Shouldn't this HN post be ranked higher? - NicoJuicy
http://imgur.com/eFf6YAQ

======
NicoJuicy
The post has:

\- More points

\- More comments

\- Is more recent

Only it has been posted by a "newbie"... Should this really create that much
of a difference in posts? (i understand a difference in comments, but in posts
it's just link sharing). If it's something the community likes, they will
respond and upvote it...

When Patio11 responds in a comment though, everyone likes to see him on top
(he does have good comments ... )

~~~
valevk
Well, this is one "newbie", but not all "newbies" are the same. I also think
it depends on the time span during which a post gathers upovotes and comments.
You can't derive the position of a post based on points, comments and
actuality of a post.

I think some things changes since pg posted the algorithm [0], but I can't
find anything. Also make sure to check Google for "Hackernews ranking
algorithm". [1] [2] [3]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231209)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781013)

[2] [http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-
works.html)

[3] [http://www.quora.com/Whats-Hacker-News-ranking-
algorithm](http://www.quora.com/Whats-Hacker-News-ranking-algorithm)

~~~
NicoJuicy
I do think that the post should be higher then the ones before it... Looking
at the raw metadata, it's more relevant and more recent. The whole point of
the popular section is seeing more popular and recent news that you could have
missed out.

The chance you missed out an article from 1 day ago is higher then one of 2
days ago. The chance you like it, is bigger if it has 90 votes then 50 votes.
So there is no reason at all for putting it lower.

PS. I recreated HN for a client (it included tags and custom input fields), so
i do know what HN is in the core.. I do not know the algorithm specifics
though, but neither does Google :)

